# Easy Cheesy Bacon, Eggs, and Potatoes



## Raine (Jan 6, 2005)

Easy Cheesy Bacon, Eggs, and Potatoes







Yield: 6 servings
2 pkg (11.5 ounces each) STOUFFER'S® frozen Potatoes au Gratin, defrosted*
6 strips bacon, cooked, drained and crumbled
5 large eggs, lightly beaten
2/3 cup (about 2 1/2 ounces) shredded cheddar cheese 
1/4 cup chopped green onions

Procedures
PREHEAT oven to 350° F.
COMBINE potatoes au gratin, bacon, eggs, cheese and green onions in a large bowl; transfer to 8-inch-square baking pan.
BAKE for 40 to 45 minutes or until knife inserted near center comes out clean. Season with ground black pepper.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 7, 2005)

Looks great! Think I'll try it , maybe for supper sometime soon. Thanks


----------



## middie (Jan 7, 2005)

yummy


----------

